# Need to bring truck/ambulance to Ensenada. Advice needed please.



## Killianphough (Mar 1, 2021)

My plan is to obtain a 180 day tourist visa and move to Ensenada by this June. However, I need to bring my truck (ambulance), which I currently live and travel in. Can anyone tell me if my F350 Super turbo Powerstroke V8 Diesel Truck with duals on the rears and an attached ambulance compartment will be okay to bring? 

Frankly, it's a necessity and soon to be my only vehicle (with latrine access). Also, if I don't have a place to stay immediately upon arrival, I can reside in my ambulance.

I'm aware that I need to invest in Mexican auto insurance.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

What is the Gross Vehicle Weight (GVRW)? Should find it on the sticker inside the door.
This web site has some info: Temporary Vehicle Import Permit (TIP) for Driving Outside Mexico Free Zone | Mexpro

It mentions "if the vehicle is registered as an RV". That would be another option, to get it re-registered as an RV in the US (might be tricky) if it's too heavy under the GVRW rule. 

Regardless, if your plan is to stay in Mexico on a series of 180-day tourist visas, be aware that any vehicle you bring in on a TIP has to leave with you every 180 days also. That's doable from Ensenada, but if they give you a hard time about your truck being too heavy or not being an RV, you'll perhaps get the same hard time every time, until maybe one time they flat out refuse to let you bring it in and you're stuck in the US. 

But even in that case you can drive to a different border crossing in the US and try a different Banjercito office. 

This is a case where it might be smart to apply online first for your TIP - and if you get refused, then try in person. 

No guarantees, you're in a gray zone, each official you deal with will make up their own rules.


----------



## Killianphough (Mar 1, 2021)

eastwind said:


> What is the Gross Vehicle Weight (GVRW)? Should find it on the sticker inside the door.
> This web site has some info: Temporary Vehicle Import Permit (TIP) for Driving Outside Mexico Free Zone | Mexpro
> 
> It mentions "if the vehicle is registered as an RV". That would be another option, to get it re-registered as an RV in the US (might be tricky) if it's too heavy under the GVRW rule.
> ...


Hi thanks for responding. It's 10,000 GW on the label but currently weighs 11,700 with my stuff in it. It's not registered as an RV because it's a decommissioned ambulance, which seems to put the vehicle in some fluxed state of existence.

And yes, I travel in this vehicle so it will be with me crossing the border.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I think you're best bet is to see if you can get it re-registered as an RV in the US. I suspect the Mexican authorities will reject it due to the GVWR limitation otherwise. If you can get it registered as an RV, then you should be able to get TIP, and you're good to move back and forth across the border with it every 180 days. (You have to cancel the old TIP on the way out each time and get a new TIP on the way in each time. If you fail to cancel the old TIP on your way out you're fubared).

I'd check out some of the RV forums and ask others who have rolled their own RV how they went about the registration change, if they did (and if they didn't, how they got into Mexico with it).


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Post this question on the BajaNomad forum. The folks on that forum are familiar with Baja regs ( which can be different from mainland Mexico) and knowledgable about driving all kinds of rigs down.

Just be prepared for a lot of know-it-alls on that forum and argumentative types. But you'll probably get the info you need.


----------

